# Barbour Beaufort vs. Classic Beaufort



## wessex

Does anyone have any experience or advice on the difference between the Beaufort and Classic Beaufort? My understanding is that the classic is functionally the same, but uses Sylkoil which gives or more "weathered" appearance. I take this to mean less shiny and maybe not as smelly.

I came across this site that has a Beaufort with liner and hood for $188 (seems almost too good to be true):
https://www.fishingthecape.com/cpoi...ryId=17983&productId=31048&catalogStyleId=706

I've asked the retailed if the lining is removable and whether the finish is classic or original. The photo makes it look "classic", but I eagerly await their reply.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* After reading all the great information below, be sure to check out our Barbour Beaufort Classic vs. Original: Here Are The Differences article!


----------



## ASF

wessex said:


> Does anyone have any experience or advice on the difference between the Beaufort and Classic Beaufort? My understanding is that the classic is functionally the same, but uses Sylkoil which gives or more "weathered" appearance. I take this to mean less shiny and maybe not as smelly.
> 
> I came across this site that has a Beaufort with liner and hood for $188 (seems almost too good to be true):
> https://www.fishingthecape.com/cpoi...ryId=17983&productId=31048&catalogStyleId=706
> 
> I've asked the retailed if the lining is removable and whether the finish is classic or original. The photo makes it look "classic", but I eagerly await their reply.


I have the sylkoil and wished I purchased the other. The finish is softer on the sylkoil and has a more supple hand, but it doesn't get that nice patina of the other finish. The only upside of the sylkoil is that the wax doesn't come off on other surfaces.

asf


----------



## Pgolden

Check this link. It's a nice explanation of the differences.
https://johnpacheco.blogspot.com/2006/09/barbour-beaufort-jacket-guy-things.html


----------



## bjorn240

wessex said:


> I came across this site that has a Beaufort with liner and hood for $188 (seems almost too good to be true):
> https://www.fishingthecape.com/cpoi...ryId=17983&productId=31048&catalogStyleId=706


It's pile-lined, meaning it's best for Scottish winters. The pile lining is, AFAIK, not removable.


----------



## BillinStL

*re: Barbour Beaufort*

I went to the site. One thing that I would question is the sizing. Both the traditional waxed and the sylkoil waxed have typically been offered in even, numbered sizes.

The jacket shown is offered in m-l-xl.

The only Beauforts I have seen sized in this manner have been non-waxed, poly-cotton.

Trust, but verify.

If it's truly a waxed jacket, it's a good price.

Good hunting!

BillinStL


----------



## Pgolden

Barbours in wax cotton also come in S M L XL. (For example, the Coverdale.) For the specifically sized the rule of thumb is one size about your suit-coat size. However, my advice is, if possible, find a place where you can try them on.


----------



## wessex

Thanks for all the valuable input. In case anyone is interested, I finally recieved a response from the retailer. Apparently the "Warm Pile Beaufort"'s lining is not removable and has the original's waxed cotton finish (rather than the classic's duller Sylkoil). 

Still seems like a good buy, but I'm going to hold off for lack of versatility. Planning to visit the Barbour store on 80th & Madison today and possibly make the raodtrip to the Milford, NH outlet this summer.


----------



## Delmarco

wessex said:


> Does anyone have any experience or advice on the difference between the Beaufort and Classic Beaufort? My understanding is that the classic is functionally the same, but uses Sylkoil which gives or more "weathered" appearance. I take this to mean less shiny and maybe not as smelly.
> 
> I came across this site that has a Beaufort with liner and hood for $188 (seems almost too good to be true):
> https://www.fishingthecape.com/cpoi...ryId=17983&productId=31048&catalogStyleId=706
> 
> I've asked the retailed if the lining is removable and whether the finish is classic or original. The photo makes it look "classic", but I eagerly await their reply.


That is not a classic barbour beaufort nor a wax active sporting barbour beaufort. It is a regular cotton winterized jacket with the barbour beaufort cut/look. I'm pretty 101% sure there is no wax treatment to that jacket.

Classic and Active-Sporting are seperated by the wax application, tartan lining design, and color choices.

1. Classic is slykoil which has a more canvas-like feel and the surface is drier and rugged. That said, the classic jackets usually only come in Olive (moss green) or Sandstone (paper bag brown). And these are sized ONLY in numbers (for eg. C38/97cm)
2. Active-Sporting has a wetter-looking, slicker wax and is the main jacket that comes in 4 main colors Sage (dark green), Black, Navy Blue, and the rarely seen Rustic (mud brown). and these are also sized ONLY in numbers (for eg. C38/97cm)

There is also seasonal variations of the Beaufort/Bedale jackets. That usually are prefixed with Lightweight, Summer, Leather, Winterized/Down titles suggesting what season relates to the jacket and fabrics used in the jacket.
These are not waxed (with the exception of the Down Bedale) and come in a odd array of colors and are sized by letters (for eg. S,M,L,XL....)

My opinions on the Classic and Active-Sporting is that the older pre-2004 style Active-Sporting Wax jackets age better overall and the wax applied seem natural. I never bought a pre-2004 Classic jacket so I can't comment on that. My post-2004 style Classic Bedale in sandstone felt odd for the first month I had it since I wasn't used to the wax surface being so rough and dry. It certainly didn't look as waterproof as it was. I felt it was a tad heavier than the Active-Sporting wax. I eventually got a new style Active-Sporting Bedale and found the wax treatment to feel synthetic (the wax coating is too perfectly applied and almost odorless) and I immediately knew the jacket was not like the older ones The cotton under the wax is more flexible and softer than the older style and hence will not age the same way. The new style also is much heavier and fuller cut than the older jackets. I got away with a c40 before, but now I was swimming in the C38.
Now, I prefer to go back to the Classic style jacket But I will not get the Sandstone color and get the Olive color. The new style Classic has a less synthetic look about it and feel better to the touch in my opinion.

The new post-2004 style barbours are almost odorless compared to the older style so need to worry about odor. But in my opinion it takes away from what the brand is about.

Newer Style (post-2004) Active-Sporting Wax in Sage Green









Newer Style (post-2004) Classic Wax in Olive









Older Style (pre-2004) Active-Sporting Wax in Sage Green


----------

